# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Срочная помощь клубному работнику >  Скорая помощь клубному работнику -2

## Тёка

У меня сегодня какой то день поисков  и вопросов.Но так как нужен совет,то куда я,конечно к вам.Совет  в приобретении хорошего современный видеопроектор для работы с фото и видео материалом на большом экране в зрительном зале.Он у нас небольшой 120 мест всего.Тех.характеристики и прочее.
И вопрос об одежде сцены.Требуется замена,где посмотреть.Эскизы,варианты.

----------


## Скибыч

> Тех.характеристики и прочее.


http://проекторы-экраны.рф/content/view/51/
в наших условиях самая главная характеристика - цена. Тысяч 12, наверное, наш стоит. По свету хватает. Картинка нормальная. От экрана тоже зависит. На ткани - не очень. Обратная сторона рекламного баннера нас устраивает.

----------


## Рамоновна

> У меня сегодня какой то день поисков  и вопросов.Но так как нужен совет,то куда я,конечно к вам.Совет  в приобретении хорошего современный видеопроектор для работы с фото и видео материалом на большом экране в зрительном зале.Он у нас небольшой 120 мест всего.Тех.характеристики и прочее.


У нас проектор стоит 25 тыс., отлично показывает не только в зрительном зале, но и в малом, при дневном свете. Приобретая, обратите внимание на Яркость светового потока - она должна быть не менее 3000 Люмен.





> И вопрос об одежде сцены.Требуется замена,где посмотреть.Эскизы,варианты.


а одежды сцены много можно найти просто по поиску в Яндексе, или вот сюда можно http://www.ttcspb.ru/zanaves.php

----------


## Рамоновна

Кстати, мы по многим приобретениям сотрудничаем с фирмой ОФИСМАГ. Широчайший ассортимент, приемлемые цены, удобный сайт чтобы присмотреть товар.
*Сеть*:
Москва и область 
Воронеж 
Волгоград 
Уфа 
Ставрополь 
Пермь 
Ростов-на-Дону 
Казань 
Саратов

----------


## valentinka79

Дорогие форумчане, помогите со сценарием "Проводы зимы",не Масленицы!!! У нас с\с не успевает подготовится и требуют именно Проводы зимы, :Blink:  я в творческом тупике, дайте волшебного пенделя :Grin:

----------


## Тёка

> http://проекторы-экраны.рф/content/view/51/





> Приобретая, обратите внимание на Яркость светового потока - она должна быть не менее 3000 Люмен.


 спасибо вам за  помощь,пошла разбираться




> в наших условиях самая главная характеристика - цена.


нам выделяют 25 тыс.,надеюсь уложимся

----------


## Ivica

> дайте волшебного пенделя


Посмотрите здесь, может что и подберёте.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134305

----------


## вокся

> У нас с\с не успевает подготовится и требуют именно Проводы зимы,


У нас тоже) Может сделаем одни на двоих?))) В Курске, например)))
У меня есть сценарий, который года три назад делали... Постараюсь завтра отсканировать и выслать)

----------


## вокся

Девочки... Очень нужна "песня без слов" гр. Белый день "Баба Тома"... Может кто-то богат?... :Mebiro 01:

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Добрый вечер, коллеги, срочно нужна грамотная редакция презентации бренда.

ПРЕЗЕНТАЦИЯ БРЕНДА

Возле сувенирной лавки стоит хлебная барыня и всех приглашает на фестиваль.
МЕЛЬНИК. Русь славится пшеничными полями,
Для земледелия – прекрасный край.
Как наши деды, мы вот этими руками 
Выращиваем щедрый урожай!

ХЛЕБНАЯ БАРЫНЯ. Куда ни глянь – пшеничные просторы! Мы прославляем  с вами вновь край наш родной Краснояружский, край наших дедов и отцов.  

МЕЛЬНИК.  Первыми на нашу землю приехали украинцы, потому что очень богатая и щедрая наша сторонка, а позже  и русские стали здесь жить. Всегда мы будем этой дружбой дорожить.   

ХЛЕБНАЯ БАРЫНЯ. С теплом и заботой мы относились к земле-матушке, за что и дарила она  нам щедрый урожай. Более 300 лет нашей Красной Яруге, а как и прежде с уважением и любовью встречаем гостей и добрых соседей так пусть же наш «Славянский круг» станет шире.  Мы любим землю нашу  и  приглашаем вас к нам  на  международный фестиваль, где каждый от мала до велика,  найдет себе занятие по душе.
Всем гостям поклон наш низкий. Встречаем вас, как подобает с хлебом, да булками вкусными.

МЕЛЬНИК.  Спасибо тебе барыня – хлебная сударыня.
(мельник угощает официальную делегацию)  Угощайтесь гости славные.  

ХЛЕБНАЯ БАРЫНЯ.  Приглашаем всех в Красную Яругу на международный фестиваль «Славянский круг».

----------


## Ivica

> Всем гостям поклон наш низкий. Встречаем вас, как подобает с хлебом, да булками вкусными.


А мы так приветствуем:
По обычаям российским,
До земли поклон вам низкий,
С добрым словом и любовью,
С хлебом и солью.
И вручаем рушник с караваем.

----------


## Сергей Ст

Я провел наверно маслениц 17 в разных городах, и ничего подобного не видел и не слышал. Дело вот в чем: директор ДК требует чтобы возле столба (10 метров) на который мужики лезут за призами (по смете у нас там должны быть 4 подарка по 4 000 каждый) стоял человек и брал расписки с участников типа организаторы не несут ответственности за жизнь и здоровье игроков. и ведущие должны во время программы провести инструктаж, как нужно ползти по этому столбу. Маразм у него что-ли? Очкует вообщем, снимает с себя всю ответственность. Кто как проводит масленичный столб? Традиционную масленичную забаву.

----------


## Рамоновна

> стоял человек и брал расписки с участников типа организаторы не несут ответственности за жизнь и здоровье игроков.


Мы в этом году будем спрашивать ФИО, брать роспись за получение/снятие приза.

----------


## Сергей Ст

за приз у нас победители всегда в ведомости расписываются, там даже их  паспортные данные заполняются. Я о другом спрашиваю, как директору с себя  снять ответственность, вдруг кто-нибудь с этого столба свалится и сломает себе чего-нибудь. (хотя по народным поверьям, получить на масленице увечья - это хорошо)

----------


## lutiklara

Здравствуйте! Дорогие форумчане! Подскажите пожалуйста где можно посмотреть сценарий юбилейного концерта женского вокального ансамбля...Пытаемся "родить" такой сценарий, но не получается...А может кто-нибудь возьмёт нас на буксир в порядке гуманитарной помощи...и поможет нам его составить...

----------


## Гумочка

Привет всем! Видать, все в отпусках :Taunt:  одним нам неймётся :Victory: 
Очередная попытка попросить подсказку... кто-нибудь проводил детскую перепевку в русском народном стиле? Подозреваю, что дети слабоваты в этом направлении... какую активашку можно провести между двумя половинами концертного зала? Детки будут ограничены в движениях... или сидячую анимацию в этом же стиле? Времени осталось - 1 день  :Blush2:

----------


## IEvanescence1

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста. Может, у кого-то есть сценарий концерта к Дню матери на 2 ведущих? Задумка есть в качестве ведущих взять 2 мамы и у каждой по ребёнку для разбавки, скажем так) часть диалогов прописала, но на этом стопорнула. Может, кто-то сможет помочь своими старыми проработками?

----------

